# FreeBSD ZFS SAN whitepapers



## Sylhouette (Sep 14, 2011)

Are there any real succes stories where FreeBSD with ZFS shine as a SAN or NAS.

Gr
Johan Hendriks


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Johan,

  For SAN I read something like a fibrechannel connected replacement for an EMC array, for NAS I read an Ethernet connected replacement for a NetApp array.

SAN doesn't seem to be something well supported on FreeBSD, relative to Linux or Solaris for example.

At different levels I think there are many success for NAS, as iSCSI, NFS and CIFS. Although NFS on ZFS has some performance issues relative to UFS.

cheers Andy.


----------



## BSDBoots (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess the biggest success is on the NAS front. FreeNAS (freenas.org) is you need to setup a NAS. Well supported with many FreeBSD developers involved actively (http://www.freenas.org/about/team-members)

On the SAN front FreeBSD is probably still lacking. One option is Quadstor (quadstor.com)cool features such as deduplication, compression, unified access - FC, iscsi etc. Free but... but relatively new


----------

